# What Wheels Are You Guys Using?



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new wheelset for DJ/Street use and want to know which ones to get.
I want something strong and not to expensive, I'm not really concerned with weight so much as I am strength. Any suggestions? And if you guys have any pics of your bikes/wheels please post them.
Thanks.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i got azonic outlaws. pretty strong. they are pretty light for the strength. 36 spoke. i think the 09 outlaws can be snatched up for like $250 for the set...








ignore the ghost ring. i dont have it anymore.


----------



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks those look awesome, do they have SS specific hubs or do you need a conversion kit?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i think you need a conversion kit. i havent heard anything about a ss hub option. but with the good price on them, you can afford a $25 conversion kit. and you can get all the way down to 12t cogs, so a ss specific hub isnt really needed. especially if you want to swap wheels down the road and want to run gears...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got the new Atomlab Pimplite DJ hubs laced to Pimplite hubs. Very light...very stiff...but on the pricey side unless you work for a shop. I just looked on ebay for you and someone has a set of of Atomlab Pimp hubs on Pimplite hoops...a little heavier and I think the rear hub has a different driver, but still a solid wheel and fairly light weight. It looks like the auction is fairly new, keep an eye on it and weight until the end if you bid...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Atomlab-26-Pimp...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item19ba541c58


----------



## Crankenator (Mar 27, 2007)

The Outlaws are pretty good if you aren't doing large drops to flat or stair gaps. The Transition Revolution wheelset is about the same. Halo Combats are a bit cheaper, a bit heavier, a bit wider, and a bit stronger. 

Right now I'm running a Halo Tornado up front for the lighter weight, and an SAS 36 in the rear, which has handled a lot of 4'-7' drops to flat and plenty of casing. If you aren't too crazy, the Tornados will handle a lot and are still wide enough to give you a nice tire profile.

If you want to stay cheap, good old Rhinolytes will handle quite a bit (over 3'-ish to flat seems to be their limit and they aren't as strong laterally).


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

32 hole Singletracks, nashbar style SS rear hub with 10T odyssey driver, WTB SuperDuty front, hand laced by me with Sapim spokes. (KICKASS SPOKES!) 
I hope to find a really nice 36 hole SS rear hub like the NS ones, and I'm going to lace that to an alex dm24 I have waiting for it.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 24, 2003)

+1 on the Azonics. Scooped them up from Jenson and got a Wheels Mfg conversion kit. Very easy to set up chain line. Plus have the option to go geared in the future.


----------



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the input, the Azonics sound pretty good then. Plus I'm diggin' that new blue color.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

Bontrager King Earls. Been on them a year and no issues to speak of. 5 year warranty is nice too.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm running Transition Revolutions on my DJ bike and my AM rig, Other than breaking a freehub (after 3 years of thrashing, 15 dollars to replace it) they've been nothing but good times for me.
(Bonus points, Transition is like 20 miles from me, local is the way to go!)


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I've got a woodman bill ss hub laced up to an Arrow DHX rim (26") it is hands down the strongest wheel I have ever had on my bike. I used to thrash my rear rim at least once a year. That Arrow is going on 3 years now! It's too bad that their rim builder stopped building rims. I've been looking for a front hoop and can't find the 26" Arrow rims anywhere. Only the 24" rims are in stock. lame-o

My real mtn bike has a set of the transition revolutions. They've also held up really well. They've been through hell and are still straight


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I got super tired of truing and tensioning my wheels so it was the first of the major upgrades I did... SO I ended up lacing P-Lites to a Hope Pro 2 front hub and a Profile ss. Haven't looked back since. Been on the same wheel set for a little over a year now with no issues. One of the guys I ride with has the Outlaws and he is eqaully psyched as I am on his wheels. I'd consider dropping a little more cash on a decent wheel build, if not the Outlaws should work out great too.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Love my azoninc outlaws. Good wheel for the price.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

for 24's alien nation makes good wheels and so does ns with fundamental and mmm cant think of other but both good:thumbsup:


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Well, not exactly cheap, but strong and light as hell :thumbsup:




























Chip


----------

